# What is your everyday carry light?



## quatra2008 (Nov 19, 2007)

What is your everyday carry light? If it varies tell me what they are. Just curious on what everyone is using for edc.


----------



## rolling (Nov 19, 2007)

Lumapower M1-T Q5 in my jacket. Hyperion or LOD-CE Q5 on 10440 in my pants.


----------



## patryk79 (Nov 19, 2007)

Olight T20 (old version) on belt/in pocket.... LumaPower LM31 in backpack..... SureFire G2 Nitrolon with CZ 75BD next to bed ... 

The T20 I use on a daily basis and I freaking love it.... Everyone that sees the power of that little baby is impressed....


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 19, 2007)

Barn Burner............ sorry I had to. 

Ok, really though I have been EDC'ing either my SF L4 and then rotating that with the A2 collection.


----------



## Lichtschalter (Nov 19, 2007)

I EDC my NovaTac 120P. It fits my watch pocket pefectly, is very versatile and has enough power for all my EDC needs.

I used to EDC my L2T Nekomane, which was a bit slimmer, but I now keep it in the glove box, for I really like the ultra-low setting of the 120P for some EDC situations.


----------



## gallagho (Nov 19, 2007)

Hiya,

My EDC is now an ARC-P DS

Owen


----------



## The Porcupine (Nov 19, 2007)

Surefire L1 Cree


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 19, 2007)

Arc AAA-P CS on a simple lanyard arround my neck. I never take it off


----------



## quokked (Nov 19, 2007)

E2d with TL-3 on the belt, 
Someone tried to pull it out of my holster this afternoon,
gave him a quick flash with it in a office under fluro lighting and 
he was selling spots for like 5 minutes.

A2-Bk in my Bag for backup.
:candle:


----------



## AzGB (Nov 19, 2007)

Milky L1 smoothie, and Titan on my keys. Occasionally, I swap the ML1 for either my Milky L2 or my McLux PD-S.

Hey, no sense in having these lights if I'm not going to use 'em.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nitecore Defender Infinity on a lanyard around my neck  


































 I have not received it yet :devil:


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Nov 19, 2007)

I carry a Novatac 85P most of the time. Sometimes a P2D Rebel or a Milky ML1 smoothie...


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 19, 2007)

I carry my Novatac 120P clipped in my watch pocket. I carry my LOD CE on my key chain. I also carry one or two of my Surefires - E1E, E2E, or Milky L1.

Rob


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 19, 2007)

P1D-CE (P4) on my keys. P1D-CE Premium Q5 in a belt holster. Soon to holster-carry a L1T V2.0 powered by Eneloops.

Every working day carry, I have my rucksack. Contained within that is a Mag 2D ROP powered by Eneloops


----------



## tsia (Nov 19, 2007)

Lod-ce on my car keys and L1T V2.0 in my pocket during work.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 19, 2007)

L0DCE on my keychain and P1DQ5 hanging from the back of my trousers, sometimes also a P3DCE in belt holster.


----------



## Fallingwater (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm currently EDC-ing this DX Cree. Since it has no low mode I added this QCG tiny-light on my keychain for my low light and long battery life needs.

I don't much like carrying two flashlights around, though, so I'm about to replace them both with either the NiteCore Defender Infinity or this MTE rebel flashlight. I should receive both soon (hopefully), then I'll do a careful evaluation, keep one and sell (or give out in case of the MTE) the other.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 19, 2007)

- Fenix P1D Q5 in belt holster, next to Leatherman Wave
- Arc AAA on keys as backup

right on


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 19, 2007)

See my sig.


----------



## Ritch (Nov 19, 2007)

NovaTac EDC 120P in rotation with Fenix P1D CE Q2 + Leef Body, backup is always an Arc AAA-P, either a CS or the newer DS.


----------



## scottaw (Nov 19, 2007)

Milky L1 normally, w/ Arc-DS on the keychain. Occasionally i'll switch back to my P2D for something tiny, and the 120P is in the mail, may end up using that.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 19, 2007)

Arc-AAA-P-CS clipped to the inside of my front-left pocket.
SureFire Titan clipped to the inside on my front-right pocket.

Now that the cooler weather requires a jacket, a McLux Ti-S PD in my left jacet pocket.


----------



## william lafferty (Nov 19, 2007)

CR2 Ion on my keys. Milky M185 (fabricated from the SF M1 body) in a pocket.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Arc AAA-P DS


----------



## TCW 60 (Nov 19, 2007)

Novatac 120 P


----------



## whc (Nov 19, 2007)

Novatac 120P and/or LiteFLux LF2 SSC P4.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 19, 2007)

Arc AAA-P DS on the key ring. SF E1L in the pocket, or A2 if I'm wearing a jacket. I'm waiting (and waiting, and waiting) for a Photon Rex, which I will probably try out on the keyring to see how it works out.


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 19, 2007)

Liteflux LF2 on my keyrings.

Pocket is either a Liteflux LF5 (14500s) or a Jil JCR2 IT (RCR2s).

As for those who put a Novatac or HDS EDC in their watch pockets - you guys either have giant watch pockets or buy extra baggy pants - there is no way I could sit at my desk comfortably all day with my big hunk of HDS aluminum in any of my watch pockets! It's the main reason I don't carry my HDS as my EDC light anymore - although I usually have it in my briefcase.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 19, 2007)

Arc-P DS in my left pants pocket. Surefire E2e w/SC3 and a Tikka headlamp in my backpack.


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 19, 2007)

Been switching between the 120T and the A2, this depending on the mood I'm in. I wear cargo shorts most of the time so pocket space isn't so bad with these "big" edcers.


Mayo


----------



## WadeF (Nov 19, 2007)

Fenix P2D Q2 in belt holster. When I'm going out at night I sometimes also carry one of my Dereelight CL1H's clipped in my left front pocket. I have an older ARC AAA on my keys (not sure which ARC model). Soon I'll have a Fenix LOD-CE Q4 on my keychain.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2007)

Fenix p3d, it's my only small lights so no choice there.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 19, 2007)

surefire 6P with cree drop-in in a blackhawk holster and P3D Q5 in my pocket


----------



## nosuchagency (Nov 19, 2007)

sf g2/p61 & p3d q5


----------



## 83Venture (Nov 19, 2007)

Liteflux LF2.


----------



## Gnufsh (Nov 19, 2007)

Right now, it's my rex 2.0.


----------



## Brozneo (Nov 19, 2007)

I EDC a Milky ML-1, smooth reflector with Seoul


----------



## CQB (Nov 19, 2007)

currently edcing SF L1 head (new cree version) on a E2x body powered by single PILA Li-Ion. Output is INSANE for its size. Somtimes I switch my edc back to the stock SF L1 (cree version still) though if i want 2 output levels. Both setups are very pocketable - i forget i have them sometimes.


----------



## Fallingwater (Nov 19, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> See my sig.


Please make a pic out of your sig and post that. Signature text tends to mess up searches (unless they've done something about it since the last time this was discussed).


----------



## designated_marksman (Nov 19, 2007)

photon rex on keys, whenever it arrives


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 19, 2007)

Proton and Fenix E0 in the pockets and an Arc AAA on the keychain.

Geoff


----------



## bray (Nov 19, 2007)

draco on neck lanyard, and novatac 120 p in pocket


----------



## ugrey (Nov 19, 2007)

Fenix P2D- in left front pocket
Fenix P3D- in rear pocket beside wallet
Fenix LOD- on key chain
Arc AAA- in small pocket sewn on wallet
SF 12P- in briefcase


Do 5 EDC flashlights qualify me as a Flashaholic?

I do wish that SF would release a Cree L4. Can you say, "slower than Christmas"?


----------



## M.S (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to edc my seouled HDS EDC B42XR for really long time, but I have been carrying my P3D Q5 lately, it's less bulky on my waist. I also have 2C ROP-LE Hi and Zebralight Q5 in my bag during the work week.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 19, 2007)

My Modded E1L rides in my 5th pocket with a lanyard attached to a belt loop. I just bought a Surefire Scoutlight and the Black KL4 head has the nicest, brightest beam!!! I am so happy with this one, that now I find it on me all the time as well! I had a KL4 that I bought that was absolutly terrible! It was nasty horse pee yellow/green and there was a blue tint on one side of the emitter that was just wrong....I'm assuming it was on its way out. I modded that KL4 with 3 seouls and used to EDC that for a while. I like the super flood of the modded head so well that I put that on the Scoutlight body as my room clearing light.....its like flipping a lightswitch! the whole room just lights up!
I also keep the 6P this strike bezel in my backpack, and if I leave anywhere for any extended amount of time, I throw the M3T with the modded KT4 with 3 Seouls and 3 Mcr27s. I like my lights.


----------



## f22shift (Nov 19, 2007)

l0d although a fauxton is all i need. actually my cell has 2 leds so thats all i really need. i carry all 3 though.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 19, 2007)

The Porcupine said:


> Surefire L1 Cree


+1

It's best EDC light I've ever handled.


----------



## heckboy (Nov 19, 2007)

Depending on which car I'm driving: Arc AAA P, Fenix E1, Wee 50 lumen. Briefcase has a Fenix P1D CE and a L2.

Later,
HB


----------



## Oddjob (Nov 19, 2007)

My McLux III PD-S and Seoulmodded HDS U60 usually split EDC duty. Occasionally carry LF2 or L1T V2. Got a new HDS preordered so this will change.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 19, 2007)

heckboy said:


> Depending on which car I'm driving: Arc AAA P, Fenix E1, Wee 50 lumen. Briefcase has a Fenix P1D CE and a L2.
> 
> Later,
> HB



OK, I've got to ask. What does which car you're driving have to do with which light(s) you EDC?


----------



## StainlessSteel (Nov 19, 2007)

Surefire 6P with the Clicky, and a Malkoff Device P60 Drop In.

sometimes I add the inova X5 RED.


----------



## GreySave (Nov 19, 2007)

I usually do not mind carrying a larger light, so.....

The majority of the daylight hours its a Huntlight Cree with a Streamlight Key-Mate as a backup of last resort. Occasionally an A2, U2. or WE 9 series either in place of the Huntlight or in addition to it if I think there might be a need. All ride in belt holsters.

At night I usually switch to the WE 9 series, U2, Kroma, or the A2 if I need a smaller light to hide in a shirt pocket.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 19, 2007)

McG s27 white tritium
fenix P1D-ce q5 silver op.


----------



## heckboy (Nov 19, 2007)

Good question.

I have a different keyring for each car because I like to keep the pocket load to a minimum. I can only drive one at a time anyway...

I also get to try out different key chain lights that way which is becoming what I really get geeked on as a flashoholic.

Later,
HB



this_is_nascar said:


> OK, I've got to ask. What does which car you're driving have to do with which light(s) you EDC?


----------



## ampdude (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure-Fire E2E with a Lumen's Factory EO-E2R 150 lumen lamp and two 3.7V AW RCR123A's.


----------



## illumiGeek (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr. Bulk VIP is still my normal EDC. It's an oldie but goodie.

I have various cheaper LED lights I carry at times when I think the light might get borrowed, lost or stolen (like when I go camping). I also have some larger lights I carry at night. Usually modded Mags.

Aloha, iG (Tim)


----------



## cslinger (Nov 19, 2007)

90% of the time it is either a HDS Basic 60LE or a Novatac 120T. I also carry a Fenix LOP-SE on my keyring.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 19, 2007)

recently it's been my silver P1D-CE Q5 which just replaced the MillerMod's Arc AAA xr-e on my keychain. 

it feels good going back to a single cr123 pocket rocket!


----------



## flashy bazook (Nov 19, 2007)

I rotate between a few trusty EDC (and a few not-so-EDC'able) lights.

Right now - Fenix P2D Rebel-100, which I also carry on trips with 1xAA and 2xAA tubes (when this light becomes the L1D or L2D version respectively) instead of the 1xCR123A.

But often I rotate with the Ti-PD-S (though never if passing through an airport is involved!). And, sometimes I also carry my first Gen SF L1 (in red LED).

But I'll also sometimes carry instead a Lumapower M3 (which I find I keep most in a 2xAA config., so I can use my rechargeables, occasionally as an 1xCR123A), or the Lumapower M1 (XRE CREE - still no upgrade module out from Lumapower).

Finally, I've been eying one of the new Fenix L0D's with upgraded LEDs, there is a Q4 and a Rebel 80 version floating around, but the dealers are playing games (no offering for the Rebel 100 version, so far, which in fact has sold abroad; or, for the Q4 version--again, no Q5 version, which could make sense technically speaking--is only offered in red--so to unload an excess of red-colored inventory).

I think I can outwait the dealers and eventually get the L0D I want - natural (OK, or silver, but this is unlikely), and Rebel 100 or equivalent (or better!). Once I get it, I'll add it on a key chain but still continue carrying one of the others.


----------



## HeadCSO (Nov 19, 2007)

I keep a Fenix L1D CE in my work bag, along with spare batteries. When I get to the office, it slips easily into a trouser pocket. As I'm in the UK, the winter mornings are dark and it gets dark very early in the evening, so I also carry a second light in my jacket just in case. This varies between a Fenix L2T V2 or Surefire L4, depending upon which takes my fancy that morning.


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 19, 2007)

Surefire L1 is always in my pocket. Unless I'm wearing a suit, then it's the Photon Proton at the moment. But if it's at all feasible, I always carry the L1!


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Nov 19, 2007)

I rotate between all the lights in my signature line. Of course since my addiction is getting worse, I some times carry 2.


----------



## jefflrrp (Nov 19, 2007)

Coast V2 tactical focusing torch
or
Surefire 6P Led :devil:
or 
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 3 Watt

Just depends on what Im doing that day and what I need.


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 19, 2007)

Draco on neck lanyard, seoul-modded Firefly III in pocket, and sometimes the zebralight in its clip on my belt.


----------



## BillG (Nov 19, 2007)

nuwai Q3 in kydex holster with xtra cell.

fenix L2T with eneloops.

one or the other is always with me .

i dont own any seoul cree or rebel lights. just haven't got around to buying one.

my lights are tools, and the ones i have now work fine for me.


----------



## Well-Lit (Nov 19, 2007)

Currently it's my 120P with an older Arc aaa-p on the keychain.

Bob


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2007)

Have sooo many two cell, CR123-based lights with pocket clips.... Yet mostly carry only my Surefire L4 or E2d. (Currently my E2d for over a month now).


----------



## Mad1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Milkyspit ML-1 Smoothie.


----------



## 7ender (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to carry my only light, a Fenix l1p around everyday..until a few weeks ago when it came out of the holster and I lost it : (. I realized I really miss it now...sigh, time to start going on these boards again and look for a new one : ).

Everyone here carries such expensive lights around...I think i'm going to have to go for something from dealextreme.


----------



## exoduster18 (Nov 19, 2007)

It's either a Surefire 6P or a Cyclops Solutions XCF. I love my 6P but the XCF supposedly has 80 Lumens with an hour's worth of runtime.....anybody know for sure about the XCF?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2007)

7ender said:


> I used to carry my only light, a Fenix l1p around everyday..until a few weeks ago when it came out of the holster and I lost it : (. I realized I really miss it now...sigh, time to start going on these boards again and look for a new one : ).
> 
> Everyone here carries such expensive lights around...I think i'm going to have to go for something from dealextreme.


 
Why not just get another Fenix light?


----------



## Hoghead (Nov 19, 2007)

Photon II with a red LED and ARC AAA P DS on my key ring. Novatac 120P and Surefire L1 Cree in my pockets.


----------



## Dr.K (Nov 19, 2007)

Another Novatac carrier here, the 120P is what rides in my slacks. When I get home I usually trade for my Dereelight Cl1h b/c of the rechargeability. I usually have a primary in the 120p.


----------



## Willabbott (Nov 19, 2007)

Lets see...

Typically original L0P in right cargo pocket (attached to small leatherman)
Jetbeam MkII in left cargo/cell pocket
Old Style (luxeon) L1 in right rear.
Photon Microlight II on Keychain

The next light/s varry from there...
was my E2W with Strion bulb but after noticing it's starting to show some signs of wear I'm not currently using it... others are the G2/6P either with P60 or P60L bulb in them (varries) Kroma or Milspec Lately been mainly the 6P or G2 with P60Led as it's also a demo light at work when a customer wants to see what it looks like.


----------



## 7ender (Nov 19, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Why not just get another Fenix light?


 
We'll see. I'm really low on cash, DX stuff seems to be generally cheaper.

I'm not really sure yet what I want, I might go for somehting bigger. If I do get another fenix, i'll have to save awhile for it.


----------



## GBone (Nov 19, 2007)

At work Novatak 120T on on my belt and a Fenix L0D CE in my pocket.

Personnel time is either SF E2d, SF L1 or Gladius (with P4 mod) on belt and P1D Q5 in pocket.

Always have CR2 Ion on car keys and ARC on house keys.

A SF M6 and E1e are always riding along in my car as well.

Oh ya, just added Fenix P3D Q5 to briefcase as well.

Wow, I think I may have a problem....


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Why do you guy edc more than 1 light? 

just wondering


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2007)

dd61999 said:


> Why do you guy edc more than 1 light?
> 
> just wondering


 
Generic Answer: "Two is one, and one is none."


----------



## GBone (Nov 19, 2007)

Different lights for different jobs.

Big lights for hands, small lights for mouth or bill of my cap. Many times need to flip light to an unprepared friend for certain situations. At times I may want to tail-stand one as a candle while using another for more specific application.

My thought is this, you never really know how dark it is until the lights go out! That being said, I never really want "all" the lights to go out, so I carry several.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2007)

I generally use my key-chain light for those times when I only need a little bit of light. That way, I'm not using up the batteries in my main (usually Surefire) light. My main light gets reserved for big jobs.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 20, 2007)

dd61999 said:


> Why do you guy edc more than 1 light?
> 
> just wondering





Monocrom said:


> Generic Answer: "Two is one, and one is none."



Another generic answer...We're Flashaholics :twothumbs


----------



## karlthev (Nov 20, 2007)

dd61999 said:


> Why do you guy edc more than 1 light?
> 
> just wondering



---The desire to be festooned with useful items as some might in wearing jewelery.
---Obsessive redundancy.
---To invite conversation about a hobby.
---Security blanket.
---"Just in case..."


Spy 005, modded Arc LS First Run.



Karl


----------



## Daekar (Nov 20, 2007)

Lumapower D-mini Digital w/PEU 18650 tube in my pocket and Arc AAA-P DS on my keys...


----------



## RecycledElectron (Nov 20, 2007)

DX P1D clone on a keyring. It's cheap and bright and if I lose it who cares?

CL-Ev2 or v1.2 and Olight T20 in my pockets.

T20 is impressive, first light I've had that I find the first or second levels below high are the most useful. Once a LODQ5 or LODR100 is available, I will probably get one and just carry it and the T20. I'll put the CL-E's w/Eneloops in the car and motorcycles.


----------



## ProofTech (Nov 20, 2007)

Fenix P1-CE-Q2 and Arc AAA-P-CS


----------



## turkdc (Nov 20, 2007)

I carry a new E1L in my pocket (it recently replaced my old E2L) and a U2 in my Man Purse. The U2 gets very little use most of the time because the E1L is the perfect amount of light for most tasks!


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 20, 2007)

I carry a Fenix P2D, L1D or L2D (P4), depending on the size of my pockets.

I also always have a AAA-P clipped to my wallet.


----------



## gary3911 (Nov 20, 2007)

On work days, a 6PL in a pouch on belt.
At other times, an A2.


----------



## fire-stick (Nov 20, 2007)

Surefire C3...(left pants pocket)

Maglite Solitare..(keychain)

Vector, pistol grip, 55 watt spotlight EDTH (everyday truck Haul)


----------



## cat (Nov 20, 2007)

Fenix P3D RB100 in my left pocket with my cellphone. 
Surefire E1L in my work bag.

Fenix P1D in my bike jacket. Not EDC unless I'm using the bike. 



dd61999 said:


> Why do you guy edc more than 1 light?
> 
> just wondering



My Wolf Eyes Storm is in my work bag today. I put it there this morning because if they rob my house, at least they won't get that.


----------



## chibato (Nov 20, 2007)

With all the other crap I carry around, my Fenix LOD CE is the perfect size.


----------



## fasuto (Nov 20, 2007)

Always Liteflux LF2 and red photon freedom.
Sometimes Rexlight 2.1,


----------



## Artisan Bill (Nov 20, 2007)

I carry a LOD CE and a Photon Freedom cliped to my SAK in my right front pocket all the time. When I know I will be out after dark I carry a HDS U60 cliped to my front pocket. If I am wearing my Suit (always for work) I carry an Ti Exolion in the coin pocket.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 20, 2007)

P1D CE Natural on keyring; I use 3.0v rechargeable cells for guilt-free light.


----------



## k5ride (Nov 20, 2007)

Fenix L2D Rebel 100 with eneloops.:twothumbs


----------



## cnjl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mclux III PD in an Art-of-the-hide holester at work.
After i get home from work its either my Surefire A2 Aviatrix
or Firefly. I usually also have one of several keychain lights
because of the "two is one" mentality.


----------



## BSBG (Nov 20, 2007)

Milkyspit ML-1 Smoothie is my latest EDC, supplemented by and E2E or A2-WH when the mood for an incandescent strikes.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 20, 2007)

Gee, am i the *only one* to EDC a Mini-Mag ? 

(it has ArcMania's *fantastic* 2AA SMJLED module, from Sandwich Shoppe)


-- and --


Fenix L1D-CE Q2 Special Edition with OP reflector
(running Duracell 2650 NiMH's)


-- and --


Fenix L0D-CE Q2 Special Edition Natural Finish
(running Energizer L92 Lithium cell)


-- and --


( better stop here, before people think i'm . . . .  )

_


----------



## Dark Matter (Nov 21, 2007)

1. Arc AAA DS on house key chain
2. LOD CE on my wife's car key chain
3. LF2 SSC on my car key chain
4. P1D CE Q2 in front pocket
5. 120P on neck lanyard when walking the dog

My name is Dark Matter and I guess I'm a Flashaholic


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 21, 2007)

Currently a Fenix P3D CE. Though I think it might be changing to the Fenix T1 shortly.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Nov 21, 2007)

Modamag's Draco.

While there are many lights that I keep_ close by_ (McGizmo's XR19-PD is always in my briefcase and often finds its way into my jacket pockets at night), Draco is the only light that never actually leaves my side. It truly is an EDC - I take it *everywhere*, so I never worry about being caught without a light. (And after all, isn't that what you want in an EDC?).

The Draco: it's tiny, it's durable, and it's 100+ lumens of the cutest little light you'll ever see. 

- FITP


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fenix LOD-CE or P2D clipped inside my the pocket.

INOVA T1(2007) in my coat pocket.

Photon II(white),Photon I(UV) and a Photon Freedom(red) on my keyring or attached to the car's keyless entry remote.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 21, 2007)

SureFire A2-WH, SureFire 6PL and an Arc AAA-p.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## half-watt (Nov 21, 2007)

might vary from day-2-day, depending upon what that day is expected to hold.

today: NovaTac EDC-120P, Fenix P1D-Q5 with McLeef body, and Fenix P1-CE (on micro-biner together with keychain, Squirt S4, and Squirt P4).

the EDC-120P is pretty much a standard carry everyday; programmed to 0.47 lumen primary level and as such is the main reason why it's EDC'd, plus, (unlike some other clips) no matter what ballcap i'm wearing it's easy to one-hand clip it to the brim - even thicker cap brims.


other days might include (but not limited to): 

Mr. Bulk Chameleon with slim head and either the slim batt. tube, or 18500 tube (fr/a LionCub - if i'm not mistaken - a gift from Charlie aka Mr. Bulk, himself), 

Fenix P3D-Q5 with either stock batt tube or 4-7's 3xCR123A tube,

or a variety of Fenix lights, 

various Li coin cell powered lights (Photon Freedoms) or small headlamps,

LumaPower Dmini or Digital Dmini (soon to be a Q5 when it arrives later today), and last, but certainly not least, 

a SF U2 ('bout the largest light i'll EDC), or a variety of other SF lights.


so, no less than two, but more typically three lights (unless a fourth is included for comparison purposes as a matter of interest as well as to possibly eventually replace one of the more common lights i'll EDC).


lights include barrel/tube clips, and often a jakstrap is pocketed, for hands-free operation.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 21, 2007)

For me... It's simple. An Arc AAA standard.(5.5 lumen version.)
Usually carry it in my pants pocket.(Cargo pants=lots of fun places to stash lights n' stuff..)


----------



## seery (Nov 21, 2007)

These days a Surefire L4.


----------



## Per Arne (Nov 21, 2007)

1. SureFire "Milky" L1 SSCP4 USWOH LED w/F04
2. SureFire E1-HA-WH Xenon lamp w/ F04
3. SureFire A2-HA-WH Xenon/LED w/F04, lens removed
4. R/G/B Flasher coincell LED from Lighthound
5. Aunoc SS AAAA-WH LED
6. SureFire D2-BK w/ F24 or E2D-BK depending on jacket... ;-)
7. CR2-Ion or MiniMini Maglite LED or Mini Maglite LED w/ Bite-A-Lite...


----------



## alanagnostic (Nov 21, 2007)

HDS Ultimate 60 or a Milky modded Basic 42. Thank you Henry, and I'm looking forward to the Twisty.


----------



## Campdavid (Nov 21, 2007)

It may be plain and simple but I never, ever leave home without my Cvictor in my pocket. Of all the lights I own (Surefires, Lumapowers, Streamlights etc) it is the one light I am never without.....


----------



## bones_708 (Nov 21, 2007)

a G2


----------



## crjfo (Nov 22, 2007)

Novatac 120P


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 22, 2007)

Fenix P3D Q5 on my person... 
Streamlight TL-3 for my truck...


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 22, 2007)

A 25 lm NS Wee is always with me on my key chain and more frequently than not I have a TiPD-S in a pocket or in a belt holster.


----------



## Rzr800 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm guessing that it will be a Photon Rex and a Nitecore Defender Infinity...whenever the mailman decides to deliver them. (Strion presently)


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 22, 2007)

Al-PD-S in a Kazu holster, Ti Mule PD in the front inside pocket. These two are my primary edc.


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 22, 2007)

jumpstat I love your setup man! :thumbsup:

Mayo


----------



## Bort (Nov 22, 2007)

SF L1 cree. I don't leave home without it. :rock:


----------



## TerryD (Nov 22, 2007)

I carry one of the newer SF L1. It is great for most situations. But I am thinking about getting something brighter for the times when I need more light.

I have an A2 also, but my L1 is brighter and smaller.


----------



## Dan_GSR (Nov 23, 2007)

A2
very versatile light


----------



## Ralls (Nov 23, 2007)

Novatac 120P


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Led is FM WQ-McG45 1C 5w


----------



## RebelXTNC (Nov 23, 2007)

Currently on my belt I carry an Olight T10 in a spare Civictor sheath. I always have a Peak Matterhorn on my housekeys and another one in my coin pocket. 
I've been carrying my Zebralight H50Q5 in my jacket pocket.
If I need something with more throw I carry either an Olight T20Q5 or a D-mini in another jacket pocket. My jackets usually have a Fauxton on the zipper.
My manpurse has a Hyperion on the inside and a Photon X-Light on the outside.
Beltpack has a Civictor inside.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 23, 2007)

My McGizmo Ti "Mule" (Non-mizer)

Sometimes I'll replace it with my Fenix P2D


----------



## Energie (Nov 23, 2007)

Heavy used Fenix LOD CE on the key ring, 
Novatac 85 T in the pocket.


----------



## broadgage (Nov 23, 2007)

I hate to say this as a new member (even if i have lurked since almost the begining !) but I still EDC a stock AA minimag, with a second one as backup.

If actually expecting a power failure then I would add a 4D maglite with Terralux LED module.


----------



## eve (Nov 23, 2007)

surefire 6Z old round model custom grip and the small e1


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 23, 2007)

A Streamlight Microstream. It always rides in my shirt pocket right nixt to the pen I keep handy (they are about the same size!). Light and small enough to not be noticable, yet bright enough for everything I have wanted so far. If I think I might need it, my G2 is always ready to tag along.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Nov 23, 2007)

Almost never changes for me. Arc-P and Surefire G2.


----------



## jeffb (Nov 23, 2007)

Draco Upgraded cree, key chain. Cr2 Ion Ti or Nautilus sometimes
McLux Ti III, pocket carry.








Titan hasn't made it into rotation, yet.............soon 





PD-S, Bare PD, Mclux-T III

All have been Edc'ed, but the "T" is my preference!


----------



## Gadget Guy (Nov 23, 2007)

jeffb said:


> Draco Upgraded cree, key chain. Cr2 Ion Ti or Nautilus sometimes
> McLux Ti III, pocket carry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBadExample (Nov 23, 2007)

Surefire 6Z in jacket pocket
McGizmo Ti-S27 PD, left front pocket
Doug Ritter MKII Photon Freedom Micro on keychain


----------



## MiniLux (Nov 23, 2007)

My minimum EDC flashlight equipment:

Fenix P0D-CE with 10440 in my left shirt pocket
Fenix P1D-Q5 Silver on keychain
Fenix P2D-RB100 belt holster left side
Fenix P3D-RB100 belt holster right side
Fenix L2D-RB100 in my jacket
Zebralight H50Q5 on neck lanyard

Of course some spare batteries (8 x CR123, 2 x 10440, 3 x AAA lithium, min 4 x AA lithium) ... ya never know 

And no, I won't mention my other EDC non-flashlight equipment (multitools, knives, digicam, 2 x GSM, laserpointers, lighters, GPS, other size spare batteries/accus, aso) in detail here :devil:


----------



## TxShooter (Nov 23, 2007)

Streamlight Strion. If it's in the charger, an older SureFire 6P w/ P60 or a SureFire A2.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 24, 2007)

Pila GL3 w/ Cree drop in. I like using the LF EO-9 bulb, but I save that for my night walks; I'd hate to see it burn out so soon.

Dudemar


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 24, 2007)

Since last Monday..... 







:wave:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Nov 24, 2007)

tsia said:


> Lod-ce on my car keys and L1T V2.0 in my pocket during work.


 
How did you get an L1T V2.0?? It says on their site it Ships Janury of '08. How How How???


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 24, 2007)

Usually either the Drake or one of the McGizmos.


----------



## tamattack (Nov 29, 2007)

L0D-Rebel on weekdays during work -- anything bigger is a bit too bulky in my pockets while at the office.

P2D-Rebel 100 on weekends and around the house.

(Yay, my first post!)


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 29, 2007)

:welcome:
Btw I've noticed Fenix really rules these days in EDC :twothumbs


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Mine varys usally one of these, McLux PD w SSC P4, NovaTac 120P, SF C2 w Malkof M60 dropin or my KL4 on VG FB2 body. Or my NiteCore® Defender Infinity once I get it.*


----------

